# Recent photos



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

One of many turkeys I flushed in Huntsville
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... obbler.jpg

Snow storm at Snowbasin 
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... basin2.jpg

recent Weber River Brown
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... nweber.jpg


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

You take some nice photos Walt! That turkey reminds me alot of the 4 turkey's I ran into at the family christmas party this year. I've been debating applying for a turkey tag recently, but I hear they taste bad. Is that true?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No funny thing is they taste exactly like turkey.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> No funny thing is they taste exactly like turkey.


****, I should have applied this year.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to apply myself but completly forgot. I'm still kicking myself in the junk. :evil:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

That turkey shot was done in Huntsville. We were coming back down from Causey toward the Ogden cayon and I had my camera and wanted to get some shots of that old saloon "downtown". Too many cars outside and went around the corner and I saw one of them and then there was a whole herd of them. The were roosting in some guys tree eating apples and I had a time trying to get close to them and get a good shot. The one I posted was probally the best of the lot. If you were the home ower that had the tree in your yard I bet you could walk out on the front porch and club a few for dinner if you were so inclined... :twisted:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice pictures waltny. I love the Huntsville area. One of my favorite area's in Utah. You catch that fish on a fly rod? :wink: Glad you were able to get out. I haven't been able to for a couple weeks now. Starting to get cabin fever.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Pics! Always enjoy 'em!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

RnF said:


> Nice pictures waltny. I love the Huntsville area. One of my favorite area's in Utah. You catch that fish on a fly rod? :wink: Glad you were able to get out. I haven't been able to for a couple weeks now. Starting to get cabin fever.


Thanks for the pic comments. 
No I still am an "O fer" with the fly rod, I reverted back to the spinner and caught this guy up around Croydon. I got a few others that day but not of the same size. He is bigger than he looks in the pics and he was rolling like a eel as I fought him, pretty cool. As the spring rolls around I still would like to hit up the MP with you if the offer is still on the table.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Neat Pics. Thanks


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

On monday we went riding up Rose Canyon and saw quite a few turkeys up there, I wished I would have had my camera


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

waltny said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures waltny. I love the Huntsville area. One of my favorite area's in Utah. You catch that fish on a fly rod? :wink: Glad you were able to get out. I haven't been able to for a couple weeks now. Starting to get cabin fever.
> ...


Of course. I maybe be going up there on Sunday depending how cold it is. I don't like to fish if it's below 20. You are welcome to come along if I go.


----------

